# Spider/sputnik mold



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone close to OBA/GS have one? Guy gave me one a little while back and I don't think I can go back to pyramid weights, but I lost it. If someone has the mold, maybe we can work a trade. I can give you some lead if you can pour me about 9 lbs worth of 4 oz ones.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I haven't seen a mold for those but I'm sure one exists. I use to make them in various sizes using the cavities of a 4-way lug wrench as a mold. Seems like the largest cavity would make one about 4-1/2 to 5 oz.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not looking for 4 oz ones as much as 2 oz. Anyone have a mold for them?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope that you find us a mold..... I've been wanting to try them ,but haven't yet. I found one of those fancy fold up types, last year on the beach. I still haven't tried it, I guess that I need to give it a whirl.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Met a guy that poured his own and he gave me one to try. They're 10x better than pyramids.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

https://www.barlowstackle.com/Do-It-Claw-Sinker-Molds-P304.aspx


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't want to buy a mold. Looking to trade some lead with somone that already has one. And I'm also looking for the ones that allow the wire to flip back up without bending it.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahhh ....go ahead and buy us a mold. I'll bring the lead.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the one I found on the beach. I don't know where you would get the plastic leg holders at.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Guys this is a super simple DIY project.*

I have a big job to do today so I won't make one from scratch. I'll just take a photo of one I made 15 years ago. I probably have a sinker or two I made from the mold laying ( or is it lying?)around here somewhere. and I'll photo them too.

I would imagine the entire project to build the mold would take about 5 minutes if you are really slow. Pouring is kinda slow if you make a 1 cavity mold. The good news is that a 5 cavity mold only takes 2 or 3 more minutes to make.

These molds will make several dozen sinkers per cavity before burning out.

Disclaimer: These sinkers aren't pretty but they are effective and cheap. 

I'll post this project if anybody is interested. 

Chances are I've already shown the project in the tips column.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Let's see one there captken.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking for this type mold.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Super simple to make.*

First a comment. I don't see why they need 4 prongs. I always use 2 but you can easily use 4 in this mold. Actually 2 prongs seem to work better for me on the beach.

I made these molds when I had a band saw but you can clamp two boards together to drill the mold.

OK. These are one side of two different molds. Wire can be # 7-12 leader wire. I used the larger bright stainless wire in these for photographic purposes.

I made the mold on the left to use with a Sabiki rig.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I make mine using this method. They work great and it’s easy to make a mold whatever size you want. 

http://matagordabay.com/sinker.htm

Here’s some 2 oz ones I made using bondo for a mold. The darker one is a store bought one that I used for the mold size.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Did you ever find what you were looking for MrFish?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

choppinlow said:


> Did you ever find what you were looking for MrFish?


Not yet. Rather not buy a mold.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

I have the type mold you are looking for. But it is more like 5oz, so not sure if too large for what you want. It is the kind with the folding/release legs and beads like in your pic. It uses pull-pins for the leg holes and you have to bend your own legs after casting the lead with eyelet. Again, 5oz not 4 or 2. The lead is about 3.25" after casting - eyelet stick out as far as you bend it. If still what you are looking for, just PM me your address and I will send it to you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Josh, your stingrays and hardhead cats couldn't care less about what style of weight you're throwing. Leave fancy gear for those of us that honor such elaborate types of rigging.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

choppinlow said:


> I have the type mold you are looking for. But it is more like 5oz, so not sure if too large for what you want. It is the kind with the folding/release legs and beads like in your pic. It uses pull-pins for the leg holes and you have to bend your own legs after casting the lead with eyelet. Again, 5oz not 4 or 2. The lead is about 3.25" after casting - eyelet stick out as far as you bend it. If still what you are looking for, just PM me your address and I will send it to you.


Thanks for the offer, but 5 oz is just too big. I don't fish if I have to throw over 3 oz.


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

MrFish said:


> Thanks for the offer, but 5 oz is just too big. I don't fish if I have to throw over 3 oz.


No problem. I used to use them to hold shark baits we would paddle out past the sand bars, so never tried casting one out myself. If you change your mind, you at least know where this mold is. Got plenty of other surf style molds (and other) molds if you are ever looking.


----------



## RudyG (Apr 18, 2021)

choppinlow said:


> I have the type mold you are looking for. But it is more like 5oz, so not sure if too large for what you want. It is the kind with the folding/release legs and beads like in your pic. It uses pull-pins for the leg holes and you have to bend your own legs after casting the lead with eyelet. Again, 5oz not 4 or 2. The lead is about 3.25" after casting - eyelet stick out as far as you bend it. If still what you are looking for, just PM me your address and I will send it to you.


Hi.
I would like to find a mold for these Sputniks.
Forum says you know where to find Them?
Thanx


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Would a mold really be needed for these? Seems like all you need to do is drill two holes through the weight and run the stainless rods through with beads and bend the wire.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

if your local jr high or high school has a metal shop class, take it to them and have them make some up as a project. we made all kinds of off the wall stuff in shop for Dads and uncles and friends.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Look up DCA molds.


----------

